# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Abbie

## Abi

Abbies Game

Next up is Abbie..



BOXES LEFT:

8   10   13   15   19

What box do you want as your own?

----------


## Abbie

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so excited, erm I can I have box 15 please?

----------


## Abi

What 5 boxes do you want to open first?

----------


## Abbie

Hehehe ok well I think I will start with:
2
4
6
14
and 20 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£750
Box 4: Â£250
Box 6: Â£35,000
Box 14: Â£1000
Box 20: Â£3000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abbie

Hmmmm not too bad, only the lowest power five gone so far. But..............................








No deal

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Abbie

Okay then Im going to try: 11  -cos that is the date lost is coming back  :Stick Out Tongue: )
7 and 18 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 11: Â£5000
Box 7: Â£50,000
Box 18: Â£10*



Its still early days, and so far, you haven't turned down any offers which annoy the banker, so..

_Bankers Offer: Â£11,250_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abbie

Ouch about the 50k but no thanks, No deal

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Abbie

Next I will go with 5 9 and 22 I think

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£100,000
Box 9: Â£5
Box 22: 10p*



_Bankers Offer: STICK: Â£11,250_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abbie

Dammit, but there is still loads of blue's to get so NO deal!

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Abbie

Okay, Im hoping for some more blues now so Im going with 3, 12 and 17.

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£1
Box 12: Â£20,000
Box 17: Â£75,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abbie

Okay I need to be braver now..............NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Abbie

All I want/need is one blue round............:
1, 16 and 21

----------


## Abbie

By the way havent I used box 18 already cos its still there on the first post  :Searchme:

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£50
Box 16: Â£10,000
Box 21: Â£15,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£40,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abbie

Good offer but Im going to go for it, I dont care where I come on the leaderboard, I'll only get this chance once
































NO DEAL!

----------


## Abi

What are your final 3 boxes?

(And by the way, i just forgot to update the first post. Its up-to-date now with what boxes are left though)

----------


## Abbie

Ok thanks, well here goes nothing, hehe can you imangine If I become a member of the 1p club, will I be the only one cos that would be so cool. Anyway my last 3 are :
8 10 and 19.

----------


## Abi

*Box 8: 1p
Box 10: Â£500
Box 19: Â£100*



 :EEK!: 

This is exactly the same line up as Debs. So you will be offered the same as Debs.

_Bankers Offer: Â£120,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abbie

OMG!!!!!!! This is a big decision but I want to take a risk so no deal

----------


## Abi

Abbie, would you like to Swap Box 15, which you chose at the start of the game, for box 13?

----------


## Abbie

Okay this is a big risk and dont ask me why I am doing this but Im going to Swap please.

----------


## Abi

Are you ready to see what you have won?!

----------


## Abbie

OMG, I think so, I just want to say what ever the out come, I have loved this experience, I have been so nervous but loved taking the risk.

----------


## Abi

Abbie, you swapped the box you chose at the beginning of the... Show? Thread? Whatever!

Was that the right decision???

Abbie, you have won.....









































































....................

We'll be back after the break  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Oh My God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are killing me, what if I have won 50p, and you put me through all this!

----------


## CrazyLea

You're killing me here Abbey  :Crying:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

Abbie, you have won...

*Â£250,000!!*
 :EEK!: 
OMFG! Welldone!

Pinkbanana will be heartbroken that she wasn't the first  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Congrats!

----------


## Pinkbanana

what did she win??????  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

Omg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## Pinkbanana

OMG!!!!!!! well done young ABBIE!!!!!!!!

BTW I dislike you ever soooo slightly...but you did promise to pay for me to go into the priory!!!

----------


## Abbie

Thank you so much I am so happy I am crying!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CrazyLea

OH MY GOD! WELLLLL done Abbie!!!! Brilliant!!!

----------


## Abbie

OMG!!!!!!! Im actaully shaking and I dont know why!!!!!!!

----------


## Abigail

No way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Well at least I'm not at the top of Chloe's hit list.

Well done, you took a big risk  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

NO WAY you lucky sod  :Rotfl:  Brilliant Abbie. Now lets get down to business I need to consult with Bill Buchanan and Agent Burke on the best method to get the dosh of you.  :Ninja:

----------


## Abbie

> No way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Well at least I'm not at the top of Chloe's hit list.
> 
> Well done, you took a big risk


LOL thanks, I just cant believe it myself, Im the first and Ive never won anthing!!!!

----------


## Abbie

> NO WAY you lucky sod  Brilliant Abbie. Now lets get down to business I need to consult with Bill Buchanan and Agent Burke on the best method to get the dosh of you.


LOl thnaks but now Im really scared

----------


## Abi

lol, looks like you made the right decision! If you hadn't have swapped, then you wouldn't have won it!!

So yeah, congrats!

----------


## Kim

Blimey, go Abbie. Luckily I wasn't reading this thread at the time, so I don't care about the trick haha!

----------


## Abbie

> Blimey, go Abbie. Luckily I wasn't reading this thread at the time, so I don't care about the trick haha!


Eh Im confused what trick?????

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game  :Smile: 

Well Done Abbie!!

----------


## alan45

Brilliant just Brilliant. What a great game. WELL DONE EVERYONE

----------


## pinkles14

Well done abbie   :Smile:  good job you swaped the box

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Omg!!!!  :EEK!:   Well done Abbie! Fantastic game! It was a right decision to swap the box! Brilliant!  :Clap:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well done at least it didn't take aas long on here as it did on the real show's!  :Lol:  Really well done tho

----------


## Abbie

> Well done at least it didn't take aas long on here as it did on the real show's!  Really well done tho


Lol yeh, how long did it take on the real show, it was like over a year right?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep definalty at least that long. Where's the fun it's been done tho, that's what i worry it this. Coz on the real show the fun is still there, coz it's actually money. Still want my go tho!  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Yep definalty at least that long. Where's the fun it's been done tho, that's what i worry it this. Coz on the real show the fun is still there, coz it's actually money. Still want my go tho!


Lol its great when you play, its really werid, I got really nervous and shaky plus its so much fun to take risks and gamble

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I am assuming the quietness from my CTU comrades that they are busy finalising procedures and following the correct protocol in the organisation of separating Abbie from her winnings.  :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

> I am assuming the quietness from my CTU comrades that they are busy finalising procedures and following the correct protocol in the organisation of separating Abbie from her winnings.


What!
Okay now you really are scaring me

----------


## Chloe O'brien

That's the whole point my dear. I could give you a clue what I have planned but then I need to consult with Bill Buchanan and Agent Pierce, but listen well " I'll get you my pretty one and you're little dog too"  MOHAWWW  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

Nooooooooooooooooo not my dog too

----------


## Jojo

Great game Abbie - well done !!

Everyone get ready for me to be the first 1p winner  :Big Grin:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Everyone get ready for me to be the first 1p winner


Hands off, that's my trophy!  :Lol:

----------

